# Kühler für AM3 CPU gesucht



## A.N.D.I. (4. Juni 2011)

*Kühler für AM3 CPU gesucht*

Hallo liebe Community,

Ich suche nach einem leisen CPU Kühler mit gutem Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. Der Standardkühler ist nicht schlecht und macht seinen Job sehr gut, aber er ist einfach zu laut. Der neue Kühler sollte spürbar leiser sein. Aber so still, dass ich ihn gar nicht mehr wahrnehme, muss er auch nicht sein.

Außerdem sollte der Kühler leicht einbaubar sein.

Ist dieser Kühler zu gebrauchen oder muss ich mehr Geld investieren?
Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2

Danke.

EDIT: Meine CPU ist ein AMD Phenom II X4 945.


----------



## mars321 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für AM3 CPU gesucht*

Joa der ist in Ordnung allerdings kann man mit dem nicht Übertackten dafür ist der einfach zu schwach.
Wenn du Übertackten möchtest ist der Scyte Mugen II rev.b empfelenswert.


----------



## nightrat (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für AM3 CPU gesucht*

Ich kann auch noch den Artic Cooling Freezer 13 empfehlen. Damit ist auch übertakten möglich (solange man es nicht übertreibt  )


----------



## JeJ (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für AM3 CPU gesucht*

Würde mich auch interessieren ob der zu gebrauchen ist, denn ich werd' mir auch nen X6 1055T zulegen und dazu nen Lüfter, falls der Serienlüfter zu laut ist. Wobei ich bei meinem jetzigen Dual Core E8200 noch der Serienlüfter drin ist und ich mich nie darüber beschweren konnte.

Auf diesen Kühler bin ich auch aufmerksam geworden aufgrund des Preises und der Testnote.
Mich verwirren aber die Meinungen der Amazonnutzer, da die einen schreiben "Einfache Montage und deutlich leiser als der Serienlüfter" und andere "Extrem laut und wärmer als das Serienpendant". 

Amazon.de: Kundenrezensionen: Arctic CPU Kühler 1366/AM2 Freezer 7 Pro Rev2

Amazon.de: Kundenrezensionen: CPU-Kühler ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2, Intel und AMD, PWM


----------



## Koyote (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für AM3 CPU gesucht*



mars321 schrieb:


> Joa der ist in Ordnung allerdings kann man mit dem nicht Übertackten dafür ist der einfach zu schwach.
> Wenn du Übertackten möchtest ist der Scyte Mugen II rev.b empfelenswert.


 Genau, der Mugen II Rev. b ist ist Kühler, der mit dem Standartlüfter nicht wirklich hohe Lautstärke entwickelt. Die Kühlleistung ist auch super. Auch von mir die Empfehlung zum Mugen II rev. b.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für AM3 CPU gesucht*

Hi, - hallo A.N.D.i. der Freezer 7 ist nur eine leisere und wenig stärkere Alternative zum boxed Coolio; - seinen Vorgänger hatte ich auf einem X2 4200+. 
Wenn du etwas mehr Leistung für wenig Geld haben willst, 
dann schau dir lieber die Coolermaster TX3, der ist noch sehr günstig, aber stärker:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » CPU-Kühlerfinder[AMD%20Sockel]=AM3&ext=0
Der Alpenföhn Sella u. Xigmatek Loki sind ebenfalls besser als der Arctic F7, haben aber alle "nur" 92mm Lüfter.

Noch besser wäre ein Modell mit 120mm Lüfter, wenn du den unterbringen kannst. Da gibt es einige empfehlenswerte, bewährte  für etwas unter bzw. um die 30€.
Poste ´mal was du ausgeben willst; - hier 2 Vorschläge vorab:
Xigmatek Gaia SD1283 Heatpipe Cooler 120mm - 23,90 
Zalman CNPS10X Performa CPU Cooler31,90
- Greetz -


----------



## X6Sixcore (4. Juni 2011)

Mugen 2 Rev. B und einfache Montage?

Naja...

*grins*

MfG


----------



## A.N.D.I. (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für AM3 CPU gesucht*

Danke, für eure Antworten. Ich will meine CPU nicht übertakten, falls das noch jemand fragen sollte. Eigentlich wollte ich ein bisschen mehr als 20 € ausgeben, damit ich z.B bei Amazon die Versandkosten sparen kann.


----------



## Koyote (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für AM3 CPU gesucht*

Dann nimm doch den Mugen II !


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für AM3 CPU gesucht*

Bei Amazon wären der Coolermaster Hyper 212 und der Xigmatek HDT-S1283, beide m. 120mm Lüftern, recht interessant; beide zw. 20 - 30€:
Amazon.de: 20 - 30 EUR Prozessorlüfter

Auch nicht schlecht, aber m. 92mm Lüfter etwas schwächer:  Scythe Katana 3 CPU  Kühler AM2+/AM3..,
Scythe Katana 3 CPU Kühler für Socket 478 / 754 / 775: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## A.N.D.I. (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für AM3 CPU gesucht*

Der Mugen ist mir einwenig zu wuchtig und für meine Ansprüche zu teuer. Bei Amazon bestelle ich gerne, da man dort per Rechnung zahlen kann, aber deine Vorschläge (NeverSeenBytes) sind bei anderen Partnern erhältlich und damit fällt meine bevorzugte Zahlungsart weg. Eigentlich könnte ich ja den Cooler Master TX3 nehmen und später hätte ich immernoch die Möglichkeit einen zusätzlichen Lüfter anzuschrauben.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für AM3 CPU gesucht*

Ah so; - wie wäre es mit dem Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus m. 2x 120mm Lüftern    für EUR 27,76                                                                                                                                                                                                                         kostenlos versendet mit Amazon Prime.
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus CPU Kühler: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Der ist deutlich stärker als der TX3 u. in dem Paket ein gutes günstiges Angebot. - Greetz -


----------



## A.N.D.I. (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für AM3 CPU gesucht*



NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Ah so; - wie wäre es mit dem Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus m. 2x 120mm Lüftern    für EUR 27,76                                                                                                                                                                                                                         kostenlos versendet mit Amazon Prime.
> Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus CPU Kühler: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> Der ist deutlich stärker als der TX3 u. in dem Paket ein gutes günstiges Angebot. - Greetz -


 
Wenn ich den Kühler über Amazon bestelle, dann kommt der ja erst in 1-2 Monaten. Das kann ich eigentlich verkraften. Außerdem sieht der auch ziemlich groß aus. Ich werde erstmal den Platz in meinem PC ausmessen.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für AM3 CPU gesucht*

Das mit den 1-2 Monaten hab´ ich glatt übersehen, sorry. Das Ausmessen wäre gut, dann kann man zielgerichteter suchen, denn die Towerkühler mit 120mm Lüftern sind alle so 
ab/über 150mm hoch. Falls das zu hoch ist, kämen v. d. Towerkühlern nur Modelle mit 92mm Lüftern in Frage. 

Ein guter 92er bei Amazon Prime ist der Xigmatek Loki SD963, bei dem auch ein 2ter Lüfter hi. montierbar ist:
Xigmatek SD963 CPU Kühler: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Wenn man einen separaten 92mm Lüfter mitbestellt, ist man über der 20€-Grenze.


----------



## elohim (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für AM3 CPU gesucht*

wenn du nicht übertaktest, kannst du den freezer 7/freezer 13 oder tx3 bedenkenlos nehmen, die können deine CPU leise und gut khlen. Du kannst das ganze ja auch noch ein wenig optimieren indem du die Spannung der CPU ein wenig senkst, das ist in den meissten Fällen möglich und ermöglicht eine zusätzlich deutliche Verbesserung.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für AM3 CPU gesucht*

Freezer 13

Ist das dieser Freezer 13? Zumindest steht es da. Der wiegt 700g. Ist das denn nicht zu viel für's Mobo?


----------



## elohim (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für AM3 CPU gesucht*

jo der lässt sich aber nur nach oben orientiert installieren bei am3, ein Lüfte rin der Gehäuseoberseite wäre also sinnvoll. und nein 700g sind nicht zuviel, wieso sollten die sowas sonst bauen/anbieten 

hol dir den TX3, der langt vollkommen, ist billig und recht leise


----------



## razzor1984 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für AM3 CPU gesucht*



A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Freezer 13
> 
> Ist das dieser Freezer 13? Zumindest steht es da. Der wiegt 700g. Ist das denn nicht zu viel für's Mobo?


 Wenn man die Kühler verschraubt per back plate geht locker 1 Kg. Obs gut fürs MB ist sei mal dahingstellt aber in meinen alten PC is ein Mugen 2 - 2 Jahre verschraubt gewesen , da hats nie probs gegeben^^
Bezüglich Kühler ,auch wenn für die daweil OC keine Rolle spielt, die Differnz zu eine Kühler der gutes OC locker wecksteckt sind 10 euro ^^
Die Möglichen KANDIDATEN:
Mugen 2 Revb , EKL Alpenföhn Brocken , Scythe Ninja 3 - All diese Kühler liegen zw 32 - 36 euro als ein richtiges MEZIE  --> was du hier für Kühlleistung geboten bekommst


----------



## A.N.D.I. (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für AM3 CPU gesucht*

Hallo,

Ich denke, dass ich den Lüfter bei Alternate kaufen werde, da ich keine 2 Monate auf das Teil warten will.

Soll ich den Standardlüfter des Hyper TX3 gegen den Kama DFS922512M-PWM tauschen oder habe ich am Ende davon nichts?


----------



## elohim (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für AM3 CPU gesucht*

nee, dann lieber gleich den hier kaufen, das ist der große Bruder welcher nochmal deutlich besser und somit leiser kühlt und für den Preis einfach top ist:

Hyper 212 Plus


----------



## A.N.D.I. (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für AM3 CPU gesucht*

Mit dem Kühler wird es zu eng in meinem Gehäuse. Der TX3 ist mir dann doch lieber. Also bestelle ich den ohne Scythe Lüfter.


----------



## razzor1984 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für AM3 CPU gesucht*



A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Mit dem Kühler wird es zu eng in meinem Gehäuse. Der TX3 ist mir dann doch lieber. Also bestelle ich den ohne Scythe Lüfter.



Dann nimm lieber den Freezer 13 der kommt mit der höheren TDP klar


----------



## A.N.D.I. (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für AM3 CPU gesucht*

Ich meinte mit "eng" die Abmessungen.


----------



## razzor1984 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für AM3 CPU gesucht*

sorry aber welches gehäuse hast du das der FREEzER net reinpasst ???? oder glaubst dus nur ? - vom P/L aspekt her bekommst du viel Kühleistung zu echt nene gutem Preis ^^ hab nen Kollegen den auf seinen 1090t gebaut, weil der Mugen 2 net in sein gehäuse passen wollte


----------



## A.N.D.I. (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für AM3 CPU gesucht*

Ich habe mich auf den Cooler Master Hyper 212 bezogen. Nächste Woche werden ich sehen, ob der TX3 sein Geld wert ist.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für AM3 CPU gesucht*

Der "Mercedes" unter den kleinen Towerkühlern mit 92 mm-Lüftern ist der Noctua NH-U9B SE2 CPU-Kühler - 2x92mm
- für 52,90 ein echter Apothekenartikel ; aber gut ist er. - Greetz -


----------



## A.N.D.I. (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für AM3 CPU gesucht*

Mit 15 Jahren habe ich noch nicht genügend Geld, um mir den zu leisten.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für AM3 CPU gesucht*

Das war auch kein ernst gemeinter Vorschlag; - ich finde den auch zu teuer . Hab´ das Teil nur mal spasseshalber gepostet, da ich den kürzlich bei ´nem Bekannten verbaut habe. 
Mit dem Hyper TX3 bist du auch gut versorgt, der bietet erstaunlich viel Gegenwert für´s Geld wie schon sein Vorgänger TX2, mit welchem ich einen Q6600@ 3,0 GHz gekühlt habe.
- Greetz -


----------



## razzor1984 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für AM3 CPU gesucht*



A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Mit 15 Jahren habe ich noch nicht genügend Geld, um mir den zu leisten.


 Is verständlich ,da muss ein P/L kracher her.Post dann wist mit ihm zufrieden bist ^^

Edit: den tx2 hatte ich auf nen P4 mit 3.3 ghz.Hat ihn auf stock ohne probs gekühlt


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für AM3 CPU gesucht*

Einen günstigen 92mm Towerkühler gibt es heute bei ZackZack:   Deepcool Iceedge 200 - 9,99€   
ZackZack! Zuschnappen und Sparen!
Auch hier ist der Lüfter austauschbar und ein 2ter 92 mm kann nachgerüstet werden.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für AM3 CPU gesucht*

Der TX3 kommt wahrscheinlich morgen, also ist es jetzt zu spät. Ich werde meine Eindrücke vom TX3 wohl nächste Woche Freitag hier posten, da ich in den Ferien unterwegs bin.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für AM3 CPU gesucht*

Ok, mach das ->TX3- Eindrücke posten. Gute Reise und viel Spaß - wo geht´s denn hin? - Greetz -


----------



## A.N.D.I. (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für AM3 CPU gesucht*

Ins schöne Thüringen.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für AM3 CPU gesucht*

Nun habe ich den Cooler Master TX3 vor mir liegen und ich habe ein Problem beim Zusammenbau. Bei einem Intel Sockel müssen die Pushpins mit Schrauben fest gemacht werden. Bei AMD hat man ja diese Klammer. Ich die Klammer nun der Anleitung entsprechend befestigt, aber was ist mit den Schrauben?


----------



## elohim (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für AM3 CPU gesucht*

YouTube - ‪Eiskaltmacher.de - CoolerMaster Hyper TX3‬‏


----------



## A.N.D.I. (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für AM3 CPU gesucht*

@elohim

Danke.


----------



## Pacta (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für AM3 CPU gesucht*

Wie findest du die Lautstärke vom CoolerMaster im Vergleich zum Boxed und sollte man das Mainboard für die Montage ausbauen?


----------



## A.N.D.I. (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für AM3 CPU gesucht*

Mainboard brauchst du nicht ausbauen. Die Montage ist einfach.
 Der Kühler ist noch hörbar, aber nicht so laut wie der Boxed Lüfter. Der Cooler Master Hyper TX3 ist sein Geld auf jeden Fall wert.
Nach einer Stunde Prime95 betrug die Temperatur, laut CoreTemp, 40° C, aber irgendwie glaube ich das nicht, da die Temp im Desktop-Modus gerade mal 27° C beträgt. Kühler als der Boxed Lüfter wird er schon sein.

Danke, an alle, die mir geholfen haben.


----------



## B4C4RD! (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für AM3 CPU gesucht*

Noctua NH-D14 AMD und Intel S775, 1366, 1156, 1155, AM2(+), AM3 - Computer Shop - ;D


----------

